# Hugh Martin on the covenant of grace and Christ’s death securing salvation



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 25, 2020)

That man indeed saw little of the truth and glory of the everlasting covenant who said that “the work and death of Jesus would have been very glorious though no individual of the human race had ever come and reposed living faith in the surety.” How dishonouring to the work of Jesus! How dishonouring to the righteousness of God! To what straits are men reduced when at all hazards they will have it that the death of Jesus was accomplished alike for the saved and the lost! ...

For more, see Hugh Martin on the covenant of grace and Christ’s death securing salvation.


----------

